# Much like myself, The moderators on this site love cock



## ian85 (Aug 9, 2006)

man you people need to get a life, your all a bunch of faggots on a power trip with no real purpose in life. i would consider 
a. getting a real job
b. stop sitting at a computer wacking off to gay porn all day
c. stop thinking you know everything, and learng how to fucking read.

faggots

PS:
My penis is infuratingly small.


----------



## Donnie (Aug 9, 2006)

You crack me up, man. 
I'll let Chris take this one.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 9, 2006)

ian85 said:


> man you people need to get a life, your all a bunch of faggots on a power trip with no real purpose in life. i would consider
> a. getting a real job
> b. stop sitting at a computer wacking off to gay porn all day
> c. stop thinking you know everything, and learng how to fucking read.
> ...



Dear Faggots, 
All of us mods have jobs. Some of us have two. 
I think donnie is the only one into gay porn  
And perhaps you can tell me how to learng things ;D


----------



## Donnie (Aug 9, 2006)

I moved it to the archive forum just because it's funny. 
No, I do not enjoy gay porn.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 9, 2006)

Donnie said:


> I moved it to the archive forum just because it's funny.
> No, I do not enjoy gay porn.



Aah, must be someone else who isn't me, either ;p


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2006)

ian85 said:


> man you people need to get a life, your all a bunch of faggots on a power trip with no real purpose in life. i would consider
> a. getting a real job
> b. stop sitting at a computer wacking off to gay porn all day
> c. stop thinking you know everything, and learng how to fucking read.
> ...



A. I work for the Department of Defense. I'm sure McDonalds is a cut above, but sadly I can only dream.
B. I do whack off all day, but it's to midget porn. Get it right.
C. I don't know everything, but Shannon does, and when I get confused I just ask him.



As a side note, it's "You're all a bunch of faggots.", not "your".

Sevenstring.org - We make you smart.


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2006)

Re-opening this for the masses.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Aug 9, 2006)

What's wrong with gay porn?


----------



## Donnie (Aug 9, 2006)

Aren't you glad I didn't totally delete this thread?


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 9, 2006)

I saw this and just had to look and see...And Chris, you are mistaken...Drew knows everything.


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2006)

WayneCustom7 said:


> What's wrong with gay porn?



Nothing, if your email address is [email protected] and your IP address is 64.12.116.133, apparently!


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> I saw this and just had to look and see...And Chris, you are mistaken...Drew knows everything.



Nah, he doesn't know how to hit the damn bathroom after 24398723947 tequila shots.

He does know how to read though, contradictory to ian85, who can't read the site rules. Maybe he does fit in after all with We Who Cannot Read.


----------



## Scott (Aug 9, 2006)

WayneCustom7 said:


> What's wrong with gay porn?



^ agreed. Is that frowned upon or something?


Man, you just KNOW this guy is still a kid. probably about 13-15 i'd assume, with the insults he was using.

Stop looking at gay porn/love cock/get a real job/life.

Only tykes use those type of insults, and the last thing we need is another kid running around here anyway.
Here's looking at you, David


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 9, 2006)

I like gay porn....

As long as its women being gay


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 9, 2006)

Chris said:


> Nah, he doesn't know how to hit the damn bathroom after 24398723947 tequila shots.
> 
> He does know how to read though, contradictory to ian85, who can't read the site rules. Maybe he does fit in after all with We Who Cannot Read.



Whenever you guys are in Florida we gotta get together...I'll show you how we drink in The South. Get some home made stuff....no radiators here!!!


----------



## lachrymose (Aug 9, 2006)

cock is awesome


----------



## Shawn (Aug 9, 2006)

Chris said:


> Nah, he doesn't know how to hit the damn bathroom after 24398723947 tequila shots.
> 
> He does know how to read though, contradictory to ian85, who can't read the site rules. Maybe he does fit in after all with We Who Cannot Read.





This guy Ian.


----------



## Drew (Aug 9, 2006)

ian85 said:


> man you people need to get a life, your all a bunch of faggots on a power trip with no real purpose in life. i would consider
> a. getting a real job
> b. stop sitting at a computer wacking off to gay porn all day
> c. stop thinking you know everything, and learng how to fucking read.
> ...



While we're critiquing grammar, the above should read:

"Man, you people need to get a life. You're all a bunch of faggots on a power trip with no real purpose in life. I would consider:
a.) Getting a real job, 
b.) stop sitting at a computer whacking off to gay porn all day, and
c.) stop thinking you know everything, and learn how to fucking read. 

You faggots."


Now, um, why again is this guy pissed at us? I could take the time to dig around the forums and find out, but, well, there's so much gay porn to jerk off to, and I'm sort of busy, you know, looking for a real job. Oh, and abusing my power. It's tough, being a mod...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 9, 2006)

ian85 said:


> man you people need to get a life, your all a bunch of faggots on a power trip with no real purpose in life. i would consider
> a. getting a real job
> b. stop sitting at a computer wacking off to gay porn all day
> c. stop thinking you know everything, and learng how to fucking read.
> ...



 man, way to go, firast being on the wrong end of miguels 13" muscle of love and then posting that crap. 

Man, some people are just way too sensitive. 

If writing something offensive at least make it funny, as this is the internet, and unless you have compromising pictures, noone cares.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 9, 2006)

It's post like Ian's that make love forum moderators who kick trolls like this in the balls. Only forums with moderators who deal out swift and brutal punishment to those who get out of line are worth going to anymore. There are far to many Ians out there. 

I would write more but I just found a kick ass gay porn site and all.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Aug 9, 2006)

lachrymose said:


> cock is awesome


Errr, This is going too far


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 9, 2006)

He only had 7 posts.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/search.php?searchid=228910


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 9, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> It's post like Ian's that make love forum moderators who kick trolls like this in the balls. Only forums with moderators who deal out swift and brutal punishment to those who get out of line are worth going to anymore. There are far to many Ians out there.
> 
> I would write more but I just found a kick ass gay porn site and all.





very true, one of the reasons i like this place is that you can say what you want, but there are sensible limits and trolls don't get far. i wonder if he looks like one of those keychain things with the weird hair?

which reminds me. time to put [email protected] into a few "sign up for free spam" sites


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> very true, one of the reasons i like this place is that you can say what you want, but there are sensible limits and trolls don't get far. i wonder if he looks like one of those keychain things with the weird hair?



Sensible limits can suck my freshly-manscaped balls. 

I mean hey, who wouldn't randomly mail hundreds of dollars to some jackass on the internet without some kind of credibility? 

OMG FORUM NAZIS, HOW DARE WE TRY AND PREVENT PEOPLE FROM RIPPING PEOPLE OFF?! CLEARLY, VINCE LOVES COCK!!1one!1shift!1


----------



## Drew (Aug 9, 2006)

Part of me is actually kind of tempted to un-ban the fucker, just to hear what he was to say for himself.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 9, 2006)

Chris said:


> Sensible limits can suck my freshly-manscaped balls.
> 
> I mean hey, who wouldn't randomly mail hundreds of dollars to some jackass on the internet without some kind of credibility?
> 
> OMG FORUM NAZIS, HOW DARE WE TRY AND PREVENT PEOPLE FROM RIPPING PEOPLE OFF?! CLEARLY, VINCE LOVES COCK!!1one!1shift!1



 well, sensible, as in, not totally nazi-post-anything-remotely-upsetting-gets-you-banned thing 

r0x0rzzzz!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Aug 9, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> He only had 7 posts.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/search.php?searchid=228910


and was banned before, ................what a douche  , he sounds like a typical youtuber


----------



## lachrymose (Aug 9, 2006)

WayneCustom7 said:


> Errr, This is going too far



uhh.. i said it because of.... peer pressure.

yes, peer pressure


----------



## Jason (Aug 9, 2006)

Drew said:


> Part of me is actually kind of tempted to un-ban the fucker, just to hear what he was to say for himself.



and just so he can only post in this thread


----------



## Elysian (Aug 9, 2006)

well he does have a point, though i'm not a moderator, i do need to get a job, and i do whack off all day, but i like to spice it up a bit, transexual midget porn for me, and i don't think i know everything, i know i know everything


----------



## Leon (Aug 9, 2006)

did he break a record for getting banned so fast?


----------



## Mykie (Aug 9, 2006)

Chris said:


> Sevenstring.org - We make you smart.



Dam true


----------



## Elysian (Aug 9, 2006)

i am so smart

s
m
r
t


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 9, 2006)

Leon said:


> did he break a record for getting banned so fast?




I think he did. lol 

The first guy we banned took like, 15-20 posts.


----------



## Azyiu (Aug 9, 2006)

A hat off to the site admin dude and other moderators for allowing a post like this to go on. Seriously, you guys have a sense of humor and are really open to things, I like it.  I am pretty damn sure this same post would not even last 5 minutes before being locked down/ deleted else where.


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 10, 2006)

Yngwie said:


> and was banned before, ................what a douche  , he sounds like a typical youtuber



What was his screen name before?


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 10, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> What was his screen name before?




ian1 lol


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 10, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> ian1 lol



Original he ain't!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 10, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> Original he ain't!!



he also had ian550, too lol


----------



## Naren (Aug 10, 2006)

The first page of this thread gave me a good laugh today. What a complete idiot. He is wrong about some of us, though. I'm not whacking off to gay porn all day. I'm whacking off to horror-themed gore hardcore porno. That's where it's at. I mean, seeing as I don't have a job, but somehow manage to live here in a foreign country, I better do something with my time that at least involves porno and masturbation...  Way to go, Ian.

"O, an u guys need 2 lrn 2 spel!"


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 10, 2006)

Aaaaaah, good stuff I read this before I went to bed last night and wanted to comment on how funny it was but it got locked and I went to bed sad, only to be made incredibly happy for this to be made as open as a whores legs again.

Thanks team Mod.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 10, 2006)

I saw the for sale ad and wondered what he'd done to get banned, now I know. What a cock jockey! Literally, going by the thread title


----------



## XEN (Aug 10, 2006)

Gay porn rules! Not that I've ever watched any, 'cause I made my wife preview the videos we sold online, but that stuff sells like hotcakes, especially the one John Holmes did. So to you guys out there who watch it, please don't stop, especially if I go back into the porn sales biz.

As for getting a real job, I too work for the DoD, so basically I sit here and surf ss.org all day and occasionally pull up Outlook if someone happens to walk into my office. Alt+tab is my friend.

I stopped thinking I know it all a long time ago. Now only the people around me think that I think that I know it all, when in fact, I actually do know it all, except for one thing, I just don't know what 'it' is.

The mods here rule.


----------



## Naren (Aug 10, 2006)

Just out of interest, I looked at "all posts made by ian8" (or whatever his handle was). He did not have one single post that wasn't pissed off, insulting someone, or saying something inane... The first post in this thread is exactly what I would have expected from him.

Chris, I love your responses to all his stupid comments.


----------



## b3n (Aug 10, 2006)

good thred ian u pwnd us lol


----------



## velocity (Aug 10, 2006)

he has a big mouth on jemsite as well...
we told him the first time he was trying to pawn off the 550 he was asking too much, so he mouthed off about canadians...


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 10, 2006)

Man, you really have to go pretty fucking far to get banned on this site... Really. That the jack-ass could pull it off that fast is truely frightening.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 10, 2006)

What was it that actually triggered that rant in the first place? Had he been warned for calling people names or something?

And yeah, we all love cock here...


----------



## Regor (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm not into gay porn... but I do need to get a job...


... which is why I'm going back to school in the fall, to get a better paying job. Cuz the last one I had sucked freshly manscaped balls.


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 10, 2006)

What a loser.


Rev.


----------



## Steve (Aug 10, 2006)

ian85 said:


> man you people need to get a life, your all a bunch of faggots on a power trip with no real purpose in life. i would consider
> a. getting a real job
> b. stop sitting at a computer wacking off to gay porn all day
> c. stop thinking you know everything, and learng how to fucking read.
> ...




He makes some good points.


----------



## Drew (Aug 10, 2006)

velocity said:


> we told him the first time he was trying to pawn off the 550 he was asking too much, *so he mouthed off about canadians...*




 Wait a second, why DID we ban him...?


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

ian85 said:


> man you people need to get a life, your all a bunch of faggots on a power trip with no real purpose in life. i would consider
> a. getting a real job
> b. stop sitting at a computer wacking off to gay porn all day
> c. stop thinking you know everything, and learng how to fucking read.
> ...




Check out this SHOOTER. Easy STUD! 

I am a female so all of the above, doesn't effect nor pertain to me. But the funniest thing in all of this is, this dildo..... mispelled *'Learng"..... *in his bash. That is a classic, considering he is telling us how to read; he should learn how to spell.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 10, 2006)

He clearly is a very bad troll, if you're going to troll, at least do it well!

F-


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 10, 2006)

ian85 said:


> man you people need to get a life, your all a bunch of faggots on a power trip with no real purpose in life. i would consider
> a. getting a real job
> b. stop sitting at a computer wacking off to gay porn all day
> c. stop thinking you know everything, and learng how to fucking read.
> ...



Man, I guess the honeymoon period is over, time to put my cock away, turn off the gay porn and consider getting a job. I suppose its for the best really - I'm red raw down there and one bicep is monstrously larger than the other. I'm so glad he brought this to my attention, I am eternally grateful.


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> time to put my cock away:



This is news to me.  I never knew you guys had your cocks out while posting? man, where have I been?????


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

While posting?? While doing anything!! Going to the drivethrough, picking up some crack, etc...The only time it goes away is when mom calls, then it's just sick to leave it out!


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> While posting?? While doing anything!! Going to the drivethrough, picking up some crack, etc...The only time it goes away is when mom calls, then it's just sick to leave it out!




    

You boys are naughty!


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

We aim to please...


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 10, 2006)

Also the other time to put your cock away is when working around machinery, in the kitchen and ofcourse around animals that possess claws or teeth...kittens are a good example, they'll grab anything that swings in a breeze.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> Also the other time to put your cock away is when working around machinery, in the kitchen and ofcourse around animals that possess claws or teeth...kittens are a good example, they'll grab anything that swings in a breeze.




If it's small enough to swing in the breeze, it shouldn't be out anyway


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> and of course around animals that possess claws or teeth...kittens are a good example, they'll grab anything that swings in a breeze.



That's if your HARD!


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

If it's out, it probably is!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 10, 2006)

NLB said:


> If it's small enough to swing in the breeze, it shouldn't be out anyway


Nobodies perfect.


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> Nobodies perfect.



 Hey..... I am just saying! If you got the _'hard'_ goods, more power to you brother! Size does not matter, but it's gotta be hard.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

Rock solid!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 10, 2006)

Quality over quantity?


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

It's not the size of the wave, it's the motion of the ocean


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Hey..... I am just saying! If you got the _'hard'_ goods, more power to you brother! Size does not matter, but it's gotta be hard.



Size doesn't matter huh?...What if its 1inch long and 2ft wide?...I think you'll agree size would matter then, be a damn inconvinience for all concerned.

God I'm in a stupid mood today, but then I have just watched Baseketball.


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Quality over quantity?




Amen to that brother! 

No point in having_ 'long' _goods, if it's going to touch an organ.


----------



## noodles (Aug 10, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> It's not the size of the wave, it's the motion of the ocean



Yeah, but you don't take a rowboat out on the ocean.


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> Size doesn't matter huh?...What if its 1inch long and 2ft wide?...I think you'll agree size would matter then, be a damn inconvinience for all concerned.
> 
> God I'm in a stupid mood today, but then I have just watched Baseketball.



Trust me, size doesn't matter. WHAT MATTERS..... is how you use the fucking thing! Trust me... if you're going to puncture an organ down there, stay the fuck away from me. But hey, if you seriously know how to work it, and work it well...... YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. Bingo!


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok....back to being on the knees. Am I still begging? Or working on the loven?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 10, 2006)

lol...I'm just joshing with ya' cheif...I've never had any complaints, well not to my face anyway


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

Would you guys know if a girl's faking?


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 10, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> lol...I'm just joshing with ya' cheif...I've never had any complaints, well not to my face anyway




And lets face it...that's all that really matters!


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Aug 10, 2006)

lachrymose said:


> uhh.. i said it because of.... peer pressure.
> 
> yes, peer pressure


 
I thought you said queer pressure...


----------



## noodles (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Would you guys know if a girl's faking?



Wait...women have orgasms?

</19th Century Man>


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Would you guys know if a girl's faking?




Unless she's a great actress, usually.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 10, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> And lets face it...that's all that really matters!



Hells yes, aslong as I don't hear the complaints I am still the best ever at dancing horizontally


----------



## Drew (Aug 10, 2006)

noodles said:


> Wait...women have orgasms?
> 
> </19th Century Man>


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Would you guys know if a girl's faking?


 
As my girl twitches like she's having an epileptic fit when she comes it'd be damn hard to fake. And I'm rather good at hitting the right spots


----------



## Naren (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Would you guys know if a girl's faking?



If she was, she'd be a complete idiot. My ex-girlfriend would always scream extremely loud when she was orgasming. And, when we had sex at my house (when I still lived with my brother and parents), I had to keep my hand over her mouth and keep telling her to be quiet or my parents would hear and come to investigate.

And, like metalfiend said, I've had a lot of girls who twist like they are having seizures. I used to always ask my girlfriend if she was okay and if she was in pain because she looked like she was going to die any second from excrutiating pain. I also know very well the areas on a specific girl to focus on (each girl is different. One girlfriend had a spot that made her organsm more than anywhere else. To another girl, it made her orgasm, but not nearly as much as somewhere else. And one girlfriend really disliked something another loved).

I'm sure none of the girls I've ever dated have faked. If they went that far out (ex. screaming on the top of their lungs), I'm pretty sure I'd be able to tell... And they'd have no reason to do that.


Back on topic, YM, you turned another thread into a conversation of sex. Is there something you'd like to tell us? Haven't been "doing it" for a few years or something...?


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2006)

What the fuck happened to this thread? 

Let's get back to talkin' about sweet, tasty cock!


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

Naren said:


> Back on topic, YM, you turned another thread into a conversation of sex. Is there something you'd like to tell us? Haven't been "doing it" for a few years or something...?




   Oh Naren..... you make me giggle.  

Yes, I must say, I do have a talent in turning one topic of discussion, into another. However, I will admit, a man's point of view on various topics, including the one on hand, is always informative to know. Education is power! 

Perceptions, ideas, thought process and basically, what makes a man tick,....has always been my drive in educating myself further. I always wish to know what a man's thinking. And no, I am not one of those annoying chick's that say: _"Tell me what you're thinking?" _ I rather explore his ways of thinking instead. 

Therefore, the thoughts expressed by the gentlemen on this board, is something I think and say to myself...._ 'interesting' _or, _'really'_... or, _'cool'... _or, _'I must do that_."


In answer to your question, I have nothing to tell, but secrets and babe, I don't share those.  In regards to _'getting laid' _...... I don't kiss and tell either. 



Chris said:


> What the fuck happened to this thread?
> 
> Let's get back to talkin' about sweet, tasty cock!



Oh boy! The BOSS has shown up! What are you going to do, spank me?


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2006)

^I think someone likes to be spanked.  

This is definitely one of my favorite threads. Thanks for not closing it.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 10, 2006)

And just to think the guy that started all this is not around to enjoy all the cock, faked orgasms and spanking. 

Ah well, his loss.........I think?


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> And just to think the guy that started all this is not around to enjoy all the cock, faked orgasms and spanking.
> 
> Ah well, his loss.........I think?



   It's a shame the poor dildo lost out on such invigorating talk!


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Would you guys know if a girl's faking?



I've faked before.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

I faked I didn't want any once. It didn't last long though. She stripped down and I couldn't help myself...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Would you guys know if a girl's faking?



Yes. Simple as that.


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

All of these threads are now about sex.

I dread what that will mean for "New Potato Uncovered" . . . *twitches*
*fake orgasm*


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 10, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> I faked I didn't want any once. It didn't last long though. She stripped down and I couldn't help myself...



Why the fuck did you do that?!


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2006)

He had a headache.....for about 5 seconds.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

To show her that there was more to our relationship than sex...Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 10, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> To show her that there was more to our relationship than sex...



That worked really well.....


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

I was 18, enough said.


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice thought, I'm sure.
Well-intentioned.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

It was, although it was doomed to fail. Freaking hormones!


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

Hmm. I think I have some of those floating about. I wonder if I could build a cozy bed out of them . . . 
I think that almost made sense for a moment . . .


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 10, 2006)

yes, I love cock. . . 


. . . _*MY*_ cock.



abyssalservant said:


> . . . "New Potato Uncovered" . . . *twitches*
> *fake orgasm*


 
WTF MATE!?


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

To think I faked an orgasm right next to him and he didn't notice.


----------



## noodles (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Perceptions, ideas, thought process and basically, what makes a man tick,....has always been my drive in educating myself further. I always wish to know what a man's thinking. And no, I am not one of those annoying chick's that say: _"Tell me what you're thinking?" _ I rather explore his ways of thinking instead.


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

Maybe next time I should just cum all over him . . .

This just in: Direct quote from AYB (who is now offline):
"I like cock. Cocky cock cock. Down goes the cock, down into my belly. Mmmmmm, mmm."


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2006)

noodles said:


>



I think that pretty much sums it up right there. Although there has to be room in there for metal.


----------



## David (Aug 10, 2006)

this thread is a freaking gold mine! oh man this is great.


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

"Every orifice in your body is a potential gold mine. Here, stick this lollipop up your butt, you can pay your rent with it."
-Foamy, Neurotically Yours


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> This is news to me.  I never knew you guys had your cocks out while posting? man, where have I been?????



So how do you hold down the alt key then


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 10, 2006)

Some people are more gifted than others


----------



## Scott (Aug 10, 2006)

Why the hell would you need to hold down the alt key anyway?

Shift key, yeah, CAUSE THEN YOU COULD DO THIS!

but alt key?


----------



## Shannon (Aug 10, 2006)

I may not _love_ cock, but I definately _am_ a cock! Fear the wrath, suckas!


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 10, 2006)

I've been avoiding this thread and I finnally decide to pop in.

All I got to say is, what the bloody fuck is goin on here?


----------



## Scott (Aug 10, 2006)

Some ian guy somehow found his way into the mod only forum. In there he found a thread where the moderators openly admitted they love the cock.

Ian, feeling that the other members of this board might want to know such information (Presumeably so that anyone going to Vegas for 07/07/07 would be able to protect their cocks from from the mod squad) made a thread, letting everyone know.

He was quickly banned from the site and the thread was closed once Chris found out what had happened. In an effort to cover up what was revealed, Chris ninja-edited the title and re-opened the thread to make it look like ian was telling the mods off. 

Thus, making ian look like a douchebag, and keeping the mods cock-loving secret safe.


----------



## Jason (Aug 10, 2006)

Scott said:


> Some ian guy somehow found his way into the mod only forum. In there he found a thread where the moderators openly admitted they love the cock.
> 
> Ian, feeling that the other members of this board might want to know such information (Presumeably so that anyone going to Vegas for 07/07/07 would be able to protect their cocks from from the mod squad) made a thread, letting everyone know.
> 
> ...



rep


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Would you guys know if a girl's faking?



Would you know if a guy is? Rubber is a lifesaver sometimes...


----------



## Azyiu (Aug 11, 2006)

Scott said:


> keeping the mods cock-loving secret safe.


 Respect the cock!


----------



## Dylan7620 (Aug 11, 2006)

Scott said:


> Some ian guy somehow found his way into the mod only forum. In there he found a thread where the moderators openly admitted they love the cock.
> 
> Ian, feeling that the other members of this board might want to know such information (Presumeably so that anyone going to Vegas for 07/07/07 would be able to protect their cocks from from the mod squad) made a thread, letting everyone know.
> 
> ...


best story ever....


----------



## dpm (Aug 11, 2006)

Almost spat a mouthful of coffee over the monitor. Oh well, makes a change from the 'mouthful' of semen I usually 'spit' over the keyboard while surfing gay porn. You know how it is...........


----------



## Azyiu (Aug 11, 2006)

While on the topic... hey, this might be something useful for all you cock suckers... oops, I mean lovers... 

http://gear.ign.com/articles/723/723296p1.html


----------



## Donnie (Aug 11, 2006)

Azyiu said:


> While on the topic... hey, this might be something useful for all you cock suckers... oops, I mean lovers...
> 
> http://gear.ign.com/articles/723/723296p1.html


To late. There is already a thread about it here somewhere. I'd find it but I'm been drinking.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 11, 2006)

Vegetta said:


> So how do you hold down the alt key then


 
Don't you mean "shift" key? With our massive cocks, obviously.  

* metalfiend666 owns a 6 foot rooster


----------



## Azyiu (Aug 11, 2006)

Donnie said:


> To late. There is already a thread about it here somewhere. I'd find it but I'm been drinking.


Oops, my bad


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 11, 2006)

I think he got butt hurt from this post.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=222773#post222773

Gay porn is great! Female Gay porn that is!


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2007)

Bumping a legendary classic thread.


----------



## Makelele (Jan 5, 2007)

That guy was awesome.


----------



## Scott (Jan 5, 2007)

Good times. Good times...


We need to get another troll.


----------



## Drew (Jan 5, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Would you know if a guy is? Rubber is a lifesaver sometimes...



 Believe it or not, I've pulled that one before.

This thread rules.


----------



## Digital Black (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Jason (Jan 5, 2007)

Drew said:


> Believe it or not, I've pulled that one before.
> 
> This thread rules.



Me too


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2007)

Classic is right. What a tool.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jan 5, 2007)

I miss that guy...it's always good to have a complete arse-candle around to make me look like less of a fuck-nut.


----------



## velocity (Jan 5, 2007)

i had forgotten all about this thread!! hysterical as hell!!


----------



## Seven (Jan 5, 2007)

Ian was on the Ibanez board too, that truly cracked me up.

He asked what pick-ups he should get, he gave a list.

So, I said these EMG's in my ZW Les Paul sound pretty freakin' good, but of course EMG's weren't on his little list, the rest is history, having a go at each other for about 6-7 pages, apparently I 'hi-jacked' his thread.


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 5, 2007)

hahaha, god what a good tread... great for a laugh this guy


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 5, 2007)

What a maroon!


----------



## Donnie (Jan 5, 2007)

Once again, at least we know Noodles loves the cock.


----------



## Mark. A (Jan 5, 2007)

I love this thread


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 5, 2007)

Flash said:


> Once again, at least we know Noodles loves the cock.


 
Ah so that's the Mod that watches gay porno.

We all know JPMDan watches Gay Porno too... Female Gay Porno that is.


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Ah so that's the Mod that watches gay porno.
> 
> We all know JPMDan watches Gay Porno too... Female Gay Porno that is.



What other kind is there?


----------



## Shawn (Jan 5, 2007)

Flash said:


> Once again, at least we know Noodles loves the cock.



 

I totally forgot about this thread, nice to see it again.


----------



## omentremor (Jan 5, 2007)

it really should be stickied. So that the generations after us can revel in its glory.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm impressed Noddles, no cavities on that lower side, must be that extra polishing you've been getting lately


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 5, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> What other kind is there?


 
I don't know and I don't think I wanna know.


----------



## Azyiu (Jan 5, 2007)

Holy crap! I totally forgot about this thread!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 6, 2007)

lol i was reading this like it happened today


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Funny,

I was just hanging out with Ian85


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 6, 2007)

times two


----------



## Alpo (Jan 6, 2007)

I remember this one! This thread has it all: irony, gay jokes etc.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jan 6, 2007)

This is funny as hell,,, you fags handled this with the utmost class and level "head".......
Wow, I totally missed that rant. Great job at cyber-casteration.

~A


----------



## Naren (Jan 6, 2007)

I remember this thread. Funny stuff.


----------



## Jason (Jan 6, 2007)

Seven said:


> Ian was on the Ibanez board too, that truly cracked me up.
> 
> He asked what pick-ups he should get, he gave a list.
> 
> So, I said these EMG's in my ZW Les Paul sound pretty freakin' good, but of course EMG's weren't on his little list, the rest is history, having a go at each other for about 6-7 pages, apparently I 'hi-jacked' his thread.



Link? please 



Nick1 said:


> Funny,
> 
> I was just hanging out with Ian85



Your kidding me..


----------



## Makelele (Jan 6, 2007)

Hahaha, he's been banned from the Ibanez forum too.

I could only find this: http://www.ibanez.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2280&KW=les+paul


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jan 6, 2007)

Holy shit that SZ he owns is awesome!


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 6, 2007)

Meh it's missing a string but it's nice.


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2007)

Nick1 said:


> Funny,
> 
> I was just hanging out with Ian85



Oh, so you like cock as well?


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 6, 2007)

Makelele said:


> Hahaha, he's been banned from the Ibanez forum too.
> 
> I could only find this: http://www.ibanez.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2280&KW=les+paul




 He only made it to 15 posts there.


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> He only made it to 15 posts there.



I guess he has such a magnetic personality.


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Drew said:


> Oh, so you like cock as well?



Nope, thats his thing. I leave that to him.


----------



## Kotex (Jan 7, 2007)

You know if she's faking. Leave your shit in there, it contracts if she's for real.ha!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 7, 2007)

Man is this thread priceless.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 8, 2007)

We've got a few smilies that Ian85 might like now:

  



metalfiend666 said:


> Don't you mean "shift" key? *With our massive cocks, obviously.*
> 
> ** metalfiend666 owns a 6 foot rooster*


 

I can't believe nobody picked up on this


----------



## Mark. A (Jan 8, 2007)

You! I wanna take you to a gay bar!


----------

